# [SOLVED] Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (Strange Characters/Symbols In Installation)



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) & I've come across a problem with this game.

I've just recently installed Windows 7 aswell, so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it, although other games have been installing with absolutely no problems at all.

Full PC Specs

OS - Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)
Video Card - 1.25gb nVidia GeForce GTX 570
Ram - 8gb DDR III
CPU - 3.30Ghz Intel Core i5 2500k
PSU - Thermaltake Toughpower 750w


The game setup & icons etc seem to be written with some strange characters/symbols so I can't make out what I'm meant to be doing as I can't understand it.











It almost seems as if it's written in another language (Russian or something perhaps?) although I don't have the language installed, or something like that. I don't know exactly, so if you guys could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it, otherwise I may have to return the game.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (Strange Characters/Symbols In Installation)*

You are missing the font for the game. It is showing those because it sees the text but doesn't know how to display it. Beginning with Windows Vista, Microsoft makes the user manually install fonts, because they install to the Windows directory.

However, if you try right clicking on the setup.exe and choosing "Run as administrator", while being logged in as an administrator, it should install the font for you.

If it doesn't, then find out what font you need and manually install it.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (Strange Characters/Symbols In Installation)*

I had a feeling it was something like that, although I didn't really have a clue how to solve it as I'm running Windows 7 and have been for only a week now, so I'm still trying to get used to it.

You've helped me immensely here, thank you very much.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (Strange Characters/Symbols In Installation)*

No problem. Sometimes Windows will try to substitute font families. But as you can see, this doesn't always work out. The substituted font maybe of the same family, but still not recognize the intended font correctly.

Since you are new to Windows 7, a word of advice when installing programs: To forgo certain security features when installing, in this case privilege to the Windows Font Folder during installation, it is always best to install as an administrator.

To do so is very simple:

*Insert Disk Method*:
When you insert a game/program disk a window will pop up asking if you want to either, run the Setup or open the folder to view all files. You should choose the open folder option. When the new Windows Explorer window opens, look for the setup.exe and right click it. Choose "Run as administrator".

This works the same for downloaded games from D2D, EA, UBI, etc, etc. Just locate the setup.exe and do the same.

So having said that, Did this solve the issue? Are you able to see the install menus correctly now?


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (Strange Characters/Symbols In Installation)*

Yes it solved the issue straight away, got the game installed now finally.

I never knew about the Administrator thing either, I'll definitely be running the game setup as Administrator from now on.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Warhammer 40K: Space Marine (Strange Characters/Symbols In Installation)*

Awesome! :4-cheers:

Good Games to you! :wink:


----------

